# Broadhead Sharpening Video



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, it was raining here this morning, so I finally got around to doing a little video on how I sharpen these Simmons heads.  This will work on any 2 blade head that is double beveled.  Hopefully, between this and the picture tutorial, it will be as clear as mud.  Here's a link back to the picture tutorial.  If y'all have any more questions, post them up and I'll do my best to answer them.


<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MtNBQoVlz80&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MtNBQoVlz80&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 9, 2009)

Deer don't care if it's rainin out!

Have you killed your limit already?

How long before you wear that guide out on the stone?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2009)

......LOL.......i will be sending you my broad heads to sharpen......LOL......


----------



## Al33 (Dec 9, 2009)

Good job Chris! I would have to have a piece of leather over my leg or I would likely slip and cut myself.


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 9, 2009)

John Cooper said:


> ......LOL.......i will be sending you my broad heads to sharpen......LOL......



Me too. Great tutorial Chris


----------



## fountain (Dec 9, 2009)

nice legs

all jokes aside--chris can sharpen a simmons head--or any head for that matter-like none other.  he showed me how to do this during the summer and it will definately do a great job.  although, "easier said than done" applies here.

chris, if you get a chance post a video doing it on the bench grinder.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 9, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> Deer don't care if it's rainin out!


  Us colorblind folks don't do too good trailin' in the rain!



Apex Predator said:


> Have you killed your limit already?


Not yet, but the only place I can hunt is flooded out.  Don't know when I'll be able to get back in there.



Apex Predator said:


> How long before you wear that guide out on the stone?


I've never actually worn one completely out where it will no longer work.  The one I'm using here has a LOT of wear on it, but it still gets the job done.  You'll definitely get your money's worth out of it.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 9, 2009)

John Cooper said:


> ......LOL.......i will be sending you my broad heads to sharpen......LOL......


$2.50 per head, you pay shipping both ways.


----------



## fountain (Dec 9, 2009)

do you put a tree shark in the clam the same way?


----------



## fountain (Dec 9, 2009)

hey coop-- he already did--that is if you got what i think you got from rc.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 9, 2009)

fountain said:


> do you put a tree shark in the clam the same way?



Pretty much.  You might have to play with it a little bit to see what works best.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey Chris....  
As always a great job!
If it is still raining there?
Why don't you show us how you have sharpened 
other heads that you may have used in the past?
Do you have a special way to sharpen a Woodsman?


----------



## BGBH (Dec 9, 2009)

Great video Chris......
Now ya need to do a field quartering video....


----------



## Necedah (Dec 9, 2009)

Great video Chris. I learned a lot. 

Dave


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2009)

fountain said:


> hey coop-- he already did--that is if you got what i think you got from rc.




yea but you know RC he done dulled em up.........


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 9, 2009)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Why don't you show us how you have sharpened
> other heads that you may have used in the past?
> Do you have a special way to sharpen a Woodsman?



Bubba, Simmons are all I have used since 1990.  I have sharpened some Magnus heads, and Zephyr Sasquatch, but haven't hunted with them.  The good thing about this is, it doesn't matter what 2 blade(double bevel) you choose to shoot, they all sharpen EXACTLY the same way.

I've never been able to get a 3 blade sharp enough for my liking.  I can get them to cut a few hairs, but nothing like a 2 blade.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 9, 2009)

Sexy legs Chris, especially after you started shaveing the hair off of them. LOL
Thanks for posting the tutorial.


----------



## gurn (Dec 10, 2009)

Very good and helpful video!! Thanks for taking your time to let us in on your sharpening secrets.


----------



## Bowana (Dec 10, 2009)

Great video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 10, 2009)

Here's a little diagram to show what's happening.  It's kinda small, but hopefully you can read it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 5, 2010)

I bumped this up cause I needed it


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 5, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> I bumped this up cause I needed it




You bust your bench grinder?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 15, 2011)

Thought some of you Simmons heads might want to take another look at this.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 15, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Thought some of you Simmons heads might want to take another look at this.



This is a great method of sharpening. I followed his steps on some tree sharks I got last year and them cats got SHARP


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 16, 2011)

Chris, where did you buy the guide and jewel stick?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's the Razor Edge guide:  http://www.razoredgesystems.com/pro...ilvm_fly2_grey.tpl&product_id=1&category_id=4

Here's the cheapest I've found the jewelstik:  http://www.knifecenter.com/item/HW123K/hewlett-jewelstik-professional-1-2-3-10-inch-diamond

I know that KME is all the rage lately, but honestly, I've used both and can consistently get a sharper blade with the Razor Edge.  Plus, the KME won't work on the Simmons.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 16, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Here's the Razor Edge guide:  http://www.razoredgesystems.com/pro...ilvm_fly2_grey.tpl&product_id=1&category_id=4
> 
> Here's the cheapest I've found the jewelstik:  http://www.knifecenter.com/item/HW123K/hewlett-jewelstik-professional-1-2-3-10-inch-diamond
> 
> I know that KME is all the rage lately, but honestly, I've used both and can consistently get a sharper blade with the Razor Edge.  Plus, the KME won't work on the Simmons.



I almost bought a KME sharpening system yesterday.

Glad I didn't!

Great tutorial and I'm going to be looking into the equipment you used.

Thanks!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Aug 16, 2011)

Sweet I forgot about this , Thanks for putting this back up!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 18, 2011)

This should be a sticky!


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 22, 2011)

Chris,

Just want to say thanks again for posting this video up.

I went and bought the Razors Edge broadhead guide and the diamond stick you used in your video.

Just sat here and watched your video and sharpened my first broadhead following your instructions.

Lets just say I have a nice smooth spot on my leg too.

Worked like a champ!!


----------



## Etter2 (Aug 24, 2011)

I used it for the first time today and got my zwickeys razor sharp.  They'll slice right through a note card like an exacto knife.


----------



## broadhead (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you for the tutorial. I also bought the Razors Edge broadhead guide and the diamond stick. Looking forward to sharper broadheads and knives.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 25, 2011)

Chris, you going to pay for this? mIKe


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 25, 2011)

A decent attorney could easily prove that injury was not caused by a properly sharpened broadhead, or that finger tip would be absent from the picture. Besides, you musta not have read the disclaimer.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 25, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> ....that injury was not caused by a properly sharpened broadhead, or that finger tip would be absent from the picture.


Yeah, probably hadn't completely removed the burr. Give it a few more strokes.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 25, 2011)

If it hadn't cut through the bone and the finger nail it would have plus my hand moved. It was just hanging on by the skin. BURR BURR BURR but that ain't what I said.mIkE


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 25, 2011)

I do have one more question?

What would be the best way about touching up some new broadheads out of the box?

They're sharp, but not as sharp as the dull one I got scary sharp with the Razor's Edge broadhead guide and the Diamond Stick.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 25, 2011)

dm/wolfskin said:


> If it hadn't cut through the bone and the finger nail it would have plus my hand moved. It was just hanging on by the skin. BURR BURR BURR but that ain't what I said.mIkE



Speaking in tongues, were ya? Ouch...looks a mite tender.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 25, 2011)

Bucky T said:


> I do have one more question?
> 
> What would be the best way about touching up some new broadheads out of the box?
> 
> They're sharp, but not as sharp as the dull one I got scary sharp with the Razor's Edge broadhead guide and the Diamond Stick.


If the heads have enough relief straight out of the box, so that you're working directly on the cutting edge, then you should be able to go straight to your alternating strokes. If not, you'll have to grind a burr.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 25, 2011)

Mike, I hope that ain't a string finger!


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 26, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> If the heads have enough relief straight out of the box, so that you're working directly on the cutting edge, then you should be able to go straight to your alternating strokes. If not, you'll have to grind a burr.



10/4.

Thanks!


----------

